# Are Mountain Bike Shoes worth it?



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I've been riding my MTB in a pair of Adidas mid-top sneakers for the past 2 months. I'm wondering if the Five Ten or other reputable MTB shoe brands really make a shoe that is worth buying just for MTB. I've never worn them so I have no honest clue.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

Typically 5.10's or similar have a flatter sole and special rubber to give you more grip on the pedals. Are they worth it? I think so. But your experience may vary. Really depends on your riding style and if it really matters to you.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Check out their outlet. I paid $56.00. The trick is finding your size.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

I think mountain bike specific shoes are one of the best things I've purchased. I think they definitely enhance the riding experience. To take full advantage, you need to make sure you have an appropriate shoe/pedal combination. The 5.10 style shoes are going to work best with platform/flat pedals with some sort of pins for traction. If you're going to go the clipless pedal route, most traditional MTB specific shoes will work and accept cleats for most any pedal system. 

I recently switched to 5.10 shoes with flats(xpedo) after using clipless pedals for years and am really loving that combo. Clipless vs flats is one of those personal choice things I think, so check out both styles and go with whichever appeals to you and your riding style.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

yes they are worth it

unless you use cleats, you can use any damn shoe you want.

some are better than others, 

but
of course a flat pedal specific shoe is gonna
last longer and treat your feets arches and ankles better


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I think they are worth it as well.

pedlas with pins can rip up the soles of your shoes, so if you are using these shoes for multiple sports, you may have to budget to buy a pair sooner than you might normally.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yes. I have worn hiking shoes on good pinned platform pedals, and they were inferior to shoes designed for the purpose (5.10 Freeriders). They work, but the 5.10's are better.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm thinking I'll have to be out on the prowl for some.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

They are absolutely worth it. They'll be stiffer and have better soles to stick to the pins on a pedal. I used my Sambas on three 3k 6.5 mile descents. My feet were illin the next day.


----------

